
Monitoring Isn't Observability - craigkerstiens
https://www.vividcortex.com/blog/monitoring-isnt-observability
======
Caveman_Coder
All this DevOps talk about "monitoring" and "observability" isn't new in any
way. The process control/critical infrastructure industry figured out these
concepts years ago.

Maybe I should change careers and become a "DevOps" consultant, I could preach
all these "new" ideas and concepts that were commonplace in my former
profession. It'd be new to all the MBAs and managers so it'd look good and
they'd just throw money at me. I'd be the guy applying
"monitoring/observability/alarming" concepts from the electric grid to large
software systems...I bet someone would pay me if I had a good looking blog and
re-introduced these old ideas in a new and "flashy" way.

